# how to extract silver from other metals



## abikeade (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a small scale gold recovery center in west Africa. I process rock Ore which is turned into face powder. But each time I wash the sand off, the water surface is laced with black foaming metal which I suspect is silver. 

I want to be able to extract silver because it come out plenty on the surface of water each time and I don't know that to do extract this. Please I need your advise.

ade Oseni


----------



## nickvc (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum ade.
Can you give us some more exact details about what processes you are using as at present we would all be guessing.


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 4, 2014)

According to this description it could even be oil from one of the many leaking pipelines over there. Some images of the material you talk about would be nice. And before thinking of processing anything, you should first know what you have. Testing would be one option.


----------

